# What can be used to wear a shirt and keep its integrity?



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

I would like for my shirts to have a subtle worn look to them. I know that people use the drimmel tool, sand paper, and scissors. Are there other ways or tools that are used?
James


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there are some washes that you can use to make a shirt look worn.

Check out some of the wash styles here.


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Rodney,
I ordered a catalog.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can also buy blanks with a frayed worn look.


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

David, would you know which companies?
Thanks James


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Areyouready said:


> David, would you know which companies?
> Thanks James


Continental Clothing, Alternative Apparel both sell t-shirts with frayed edges and vintage looks.


----------

